# 14 FOOT LONE STAR ADMIRAL "UTILITY" HULL??



## satx78247 (Jan 17, 2017)

Friends,

Do any of you have a t least ONE (hopefully COLOR) quality photograph of the 1952 to 1955 Lone Star 14-foot ADMIRAL, that shows the interior arrangement & exterior "color scheme"
(The hull is currently painted "two-tone" green but I have NO idea if that's the original paint or NOT.)

I've found the Admiral (I think that it's an un-cataloged UTILITY, as it has NO windshield, NO holes where a windshield once was nor any sign that the 3 bare aluminum benches had seat-backs or were ever upholstered.) & I cannot find anything but "artist's rendering" of the early Admiral hulls, that were made from 1952-55. - I found the bare hull "sitting out in the weeds", about 10 miles south of San Antonio.
My research indicates that the last owner (A Mr. Willie Ray from Floresville, TX) passed away about 2000.
(I already have a Johnson 25HP electric start OB that is suitable as power.)


IF I'm going to spend money restoring the Admiral 14, I want to do it CORRECTLY.

THANKS, satx


----------



## Shaugh (Jan 17, 2017)

https://pugetsoundersaomc.com/forum/images/Members-Boats/Labor_Day_041C


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 17, 2017)

Shaugh,

YEP. That's the boat. = THANK YOU.

I wonder if that's the original factory color scheme??

yours, satx


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 17, 2017)

SATX, where you been?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't know if this will help but the boat in the photo belongs to John Matthews of Gig Harbor, Wa. I can't look up an email for him but at least you may be able to find him another way. He is an active member of AOMCi.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 17, 2017)

bobberboy,

THANKS for noticing that I was AWOL. = My much-beloved "sister of the heart" suffered a long/debilitating/terminal liver ailment & passed away just before Christmas. - I spent the time with "Ellie" at the hospital.

yours, satx


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 17, 2017)

bobberboy,

Do you happen to have any info on my newest "abandoned & unloved orphan"??

I'd really like to KNOW which year that the 14-foot Admiral IS, as I'm going to try to get it titled??

yours, satx


----------



## Johnny (Jan 17, 2017)

look on the outside of the transom, top left corner (maybe the right)
you should see some numbers stamped into the metal.
that serial number will give you all the information.







.


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 18, 2017)

Johnny, 

There are NO visible numbers on the transom or anywhere else on the hull (that I have found). - It's possible that removal of the "smeared on" paint MAY show numbers, after I get the mess off. = The paint on the transom looks like it was applied by a gorilla using a masonry trowel.

yours, satx


----------



## Shaugh (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## satx78247 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shaugh,

THANKS for the photos.
(Given the clothes, hairdos, etc. of the ladies, I'd guess that that's a factory publicity photo & LIKELY the original paint scheme.)

yours, satx


----------

